# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  The 3D Printing April Fools Jokes Begin

## Maggie

I always get a kick out of April Fools.  Well the jokes have already begun it looks like.  I have a feeling we will get several big time blogs having April Fools posts around the 3D printing market, so if you see any, post them right here please! Last year we had the Play-doh 3D printer story:  http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/1202...ek-april-fools

*1. How about a 3D Printed Sandwich? (*http://www.makerfaireuk.com/)


*2. New 3D Printed Ammo Saves Us From ammo Shortages (*http://www.guns.com/2014/04/01/new-3...-ammo-drought/)

*3. How about the Chinese 3D Printing 10 homes for $4800? (*http://www.3ders.org/articles/201404...-in-a-day.html)


*4) McDonalds to 3D print Their Big Macs:* (http://www.itproportal.com/2014/04/0...out-to-follow/)


*5. 3D Printer Brain Interface (*http://www.bandt.com.au/news/media/a...edia-stich-ups)

----------


## brisinger

This one made me chuckle: http://www.makerfaireuk.com/

Imagine how much it would splatter with the printhead being so high above the print surface, especially the high water content in tomatoes ;-)

3D-Sandwich-for-web1.jpg

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I died a little on the inside when I saw the sandwich...

----------


## Maggie

Here's another one:http://www.houzz.com/ideabooks/25459...iture-Printing

Houzz.com is now allowing users to 3D print the furniture in pictures they see:

----------


## Maggie

How About The PickBot, 3D Guitar pick printer: http://line6.com/pickbot/

----------


## Maggie

Here is another one.  Shapeways Teams with the US mint to print out real silver coins:  http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archiv...ates-Mint.html

----------


## Maggie

And another one.  Wow, the 3D printing jokes are really coming out.  This is a story about the ability to 3D print strips of bacon:  http://www.thedailymeal.com/3d-print...own-bacon-free

----------


## Maggie

Here's the best one yet:

Epson Has acquired Reprap lol :http://www.fabbaloo.com/blog/2014/4/...bbaloo/default

----------


## Maggie

How about the Leafly 3D Cannibis Printer that is now available: http://www.leafly.com/news/products/...nnabis-printer

----------


## Feign

Pretty sure that #3 there isn't an april fools.  Though the buildings clearly weren't printed-in-place, and the roofs and trusses don't appear to be printed in most of them...  And I can believe that they're around $4800 each rather than total.  Small put important mistakes in the reporting.

...So pretty par for the course for 3Ders.org really.

----------


## old man emu

> How about the Leafly 3D Cannibis Printer that is now available: http://www.leafly.com/news/products/...nnabis-printer



These are selling like hot cakes at Walmart in Denver, Colorado!

OME

----------


## pooya

Yesterday additive manufacturing giant Stratasys shocked the 3d printing community by going Open-source.

Stratasys announce this news via company website and one of the bestselling models of their 3d printer collective: Connex 500 will be the first machine to be completely open-source. Apparently this action had taken after failure of engaging more with the maker community through acquiring MakerBot last year, company CEO David Reis told 3dprint.com: “It is highly unlikely to expect someone manufacture our products  regarding to the fact that almost all of our technologies are patent protected and we using sophisticated methods to produce parts and materials required for our machines but with online documentation of our 3d printers we will thrift substantially on our company’s resources and improve our customer services at the same time since most of the reported issues  of our printers can be fixed easily by the customers if they have access to the information they need ” according to Stratasys website there will be an active forum as well to construct a community to help users in need. We also asked David Reis that what will be next Stratasys 3d printer would be to go open-source? And he replied:  “the first phase of us going open-source will be the Connex family and we will see what will happen from there”.

It appears the open source community is winning the war against “The Man” and even giant like Stratasys decides that if you can’t beat them join them. maybe they want to show how they machines work to attract the enthusiastic and even fish for some interesting user made upgrades.
If you like to take a look at the online documentation you can check it out Here

----------


## richardphat

Lol connex going OS.... nice one.

----------


## john3322

Hey, 

I am John and i am new here in  these forum. I didn't found the forum rules. Please provide me the exact  path so i can read the rules.

----------


## Elenashal

the sandwich is realistic it can be the perfect Apri`s fool`s joke

----------

